# Roll up and Shine SHOP



## WHIZZER

Roll up and Shine open first shop 

The address is:

Roll Up & Shine Ltd
5-9 Rectory Road
Clowne
Chesterfield
Derbyshire
S43 4BH

We are only 5 minutes away from Junction 30 on the M1.

Opening Times:

Monday - 10am – 2pm
Tuesday - 10am - 2pm
Wednesday – Closed
Thursday – 10am - 2pm - 6pm – 8pm
Friday - 10am – 2pm
Saturday – 9am - 12.30pm
Sunday – Closed


----------



## Brigham1806

I think I'm the closest person on here to that shop


----------



## BSpencer

I'm also only >10mins away from the shop. It certainly stands out with the photos on the side! Bought a few bits and pieces from there over the last few months, very friendly indeed! Very handy having a shop so close.


----------



## Guitarjon

Noticed this on Facebook. Handy as they sell gtechniq stuff.


----------



## James Bagguley

I work in Barlborough, on nights though  
Will have to pop in and say hello soon, need a few bits.


----------



## rob_vrs

Brigham1806 said:


> I think I'm the closest person on here to that shop


That is an achievement.

Looking forward to having a trip down and having a look around


----------



## k9vnd

Use them online without fail, stock a good range also.


----------



## mike41

I've bought from them online many times,without any problems. My old man stays nearby(Shirebrook). Must try and look in when I'm next down there. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## James Bagguley

Went up today, seen Lisa, had a chat about this and that.

Nice place they have, mad seeing all the products laid out rather than pictures on a web page, i will go back for sure.

Picked up some G6 too, great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs

I was in this week too, perfect for me


----------



## mike41

Planning to look in sometime next saturday when I'm down that way,are they open usual shop hours or is it best to ring first?
Mike


----------



## s29nta

i feel a nice ride out comin on:thumb:


----------



## dcj

mike41 said:


> Planning to look in sometime next saturday when I'm down that way,are they open usual shop hours or is it best to ring first?
> Mike


Monday - 10am - 2pm
Tuesday - 10am - 2pm
Wednesday - Closed
Thursday - 10am - 2pm - 6pm - 8pm
Friday - 10am - 2pm
Saturday - 9am - 12.30pm
Sunday - Closed


----------



## mike41

dcj said:


> Monday - 10am - 2pm
> Tuesday - 10am - 2pm
> Wednesday - Closed
> Thursday - 10am - 2pm - 6pm - 8pm
> Friday - 10am - 2pm
> Saturday - 9am - 12.30pm
> Sunday - Closed


Cheers :thumb:

Mike


----------



## FatTony

Mike.
I think if you phone to say your calling they may stay open even if its outside the normal opening hours.


----------



## mike41

FatTony said:


> Mike.
> I think if you phone to say your calling they may stay open even if its outside the normal opening hours.


Thanks Tony,staying down at my old man's in Shirebrook next Friday night,should make it through there before closing time Saturday. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## James Bagguley

We ought to see if a meet might be useful to drum up some business for them?

And have a little meet and greet/detailing hobnob Tea, biscuits and TFR


----------



## s29nta

James Bagguley said:


> We ought to see if a meet might be useful to drum up some business for them?
> 
> And have a little meet and greet/detailing hobnob Tea, biscuits and TFR


i would be up for that:thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

s29nta said:


> i would be up for that:thumb:


Cool! No idea how to organise things in general, but hoping to pop up in the week for some more bits, so could float the idea then perhaps...


----------



## s29nta

sounds good to me:thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806

Sounds a great idea. Parking may be an issue as the public car park next to it gets pretty full on Saturday mornings.


----------



## James Bagguley

Have to give things some thought, hmmmn....


----------



## FatTony

Few ideas for a place to meet.
Macdonalds just off junction 30 of the M1.
Dobbies garden centre car park.
De rhodes pub clowne.

Over to you guys..


----------



## Brigham1806

depends on numbers and dates but i may be able to accommodate a number of vehicles within walking distance of the shop.


----------



## rob_vrs

When craig says walking distance it literally is a 3minute walk from his


----------



## James Bagguley

Nice one guys, you seem to be rolling with this! :thumb:

Some practical ideas are what i was kind of lacking there  was getting confused never actually having been to a DW meet before...
Got a little blinded by thoughts of demos, showcases and stuff, maybe if we got a small thing together, then maybe it could be embiggened from there perhaps?

But just some custard creams and handshakes would be a good start! 

EDIT: Maybe we should Email Lisa and Andy and let them know your/our ideas!


----------



## sparkie1401

Im not far behimd you mr Brigham....great shop full of good well priced products


----------



## Brigham1806

sparkie1401 said:


> Im not far behimd you mr Brigham....great shop full of good well priced products


Very true mark... We still need to meet up and do some detailing... Have to txt me when your back in the country.


----------



## FatTony

I could be wrong but Im sure they do a discount on their prices. Last month got a pleasant surprise when they took 5% off in the shop when I called in for a few bits..


----------



## Brigham1806

FatTony said:


> I could be wrong but Im sure they do a discount on their prices. Last month got a pleasant surprise when they took 5% off in the shop when I called in for a few bits..


yes that is correct.


----------



## J800PAN

I'm looking forward to popping in, so handy as I'm only Local and means I can sneak stuff home past the misses as she always gets to see (and question) my home deliveries!!


----------



## JethroJay

I used to live in Clowne about 2 minutes walk from that road, now I'm 100 miles away back in the ghetto called Wolverhampton but I swing passed there every now and then when coming to my fiance's so I'mma stop by and have a good look, gonna take note of the address


----------



## samm

I am at my in-laws in Warsop, will have to pop over next week.


----------



## dcj

samm said:


> I am at my in-laws in Warsop, will have to pop over next week.


Ooh weve been mentioned on the internet


----------



## mike41

Popped in today while I'm down visiting family in Shirebrook. Great selection of products and a change for me to actually see stuff on the shelves instead of just online.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## samm

Popped over this afternoon, and now I am £125 lighter. Brilliant.

I might have to pop up to the in-laws more often.


----------



## s29nta

i am defo going to have to have a trip out:thumb:


----------



## mike41

samm said:


> Popped over this afternoon, and now I am £125 lighter. Brilliant.
> 
> I might have to pop up to the in-laws more often.


I managed to restrain myself and only spend a measly £20 odd quid but theres always a next time 



s29nta said:


> i am defo going to have to have a trip out:thumb:


Well worth it mate,5 hour drive for me,but I can see me making more of an effort to visit now :lol: :thumb:
Mike


----------



## s29nta

like you put earlier mike, it would make a change to see products for myself on shelves rather than just clicking on a computer screen. my wallet has just made a run for it:lol::thumb:


----------



## mike41

s29nta said:


> like you put earlier mike, it would make a change to see products for myself on shelves rather than just clicking on a computer screen. my wallet has just made a run for it:lol::thumb:


Thats what I liked about it,don't know what it's like where you are, but we've got nowhere like it round here,a couple of filling stations selling a few bits of AG/Megs/Poorboys or an hours drive to my 'local' Halfrauds lol. 
Mike


----------



## s29nta

apart from halfrauds the only other place i have is a stall on a little indoor market that does poorboys,valetpro and bits and bobs. just been looking on google maps so i know where im going!


----------



## samm

The foam applicators were £1 each, so it was rude not to get 20 of them, the lady who served me, laughed.


----------



## James Bagguley

Lisa is a total star isnt she? Sorry not to put more ideas forward about the meet thing. 
Going to pop up when they get BH SF back in (To help get this bloody Saharan sand shifted, again! )
Will mention the idea then, having people travelling so far to have a "hands on" shopping experience suggesting R.U.A.S. are on to a good thing, keep it up guys :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

Boom! Popped up today, wanted to finally make a start on machine polishing the Civic, so a few bits were needed.

Mentioned the idea of a meet to Lisa, nothing set in stone, but she has space above the shop that she was hoping to use as space for test/display panels and such.
She was also already thinking of open days etc. but getting the shop up and running was the primary concern.

Also in the event of a meet, nibbles would be provided, but i am sure we could club together and buy a packet of Hobnobs!

Anyhoo, the seeds are sown...


----------



## Kimo

Good to hear

They came to a charity detail we had on another forum

Decent enough people


----------



## James Bagguley

Maybe we can pool a few more ideas, no rush really, but we can see about getting the wheels in motion.

Could end up being quite an event one day perhaps...


----------



## Kimo

Ignore me

I'm thinking of shop n shine and not roll up n shine lol


----------



## James Bagguley

Kimo73 said:


> Dunno if were dojng another charity detail this year but could maybe join forces with here aswell
> 
> If there's a meet at doms place then I'd be up for it anyways though a little way from me


That is cool, forgive my ignorance, but which outfit was holding the event?


----------



## Guitarjon

Are you guys open today? Need some fallout remover before Tuesday. Happy to come into the store.


----------

